
NeoVim and Atom - shawndumas
http://usevim.com/2014/11/26/neovim-msgpack/
======
shawndumas
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lH_zb7X6mZw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lH_zb7X6mZw)

